# Lake Houston Dam



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I hear that there is a chain across the river at the entrance of the dam and you can't fish there anymore. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately you are correct. A coworker of mine went this past weekend and there are chains where the yellow poles are at the entrance to the cement shoot that goes up to the spill over apron. There are signs saying no trespassing. 

Was told they did this because 1) fear of someone trying to blow up the dam which would affect the city of Houston fresh water supply and 2) because of potential law suits when boats go up there when the flow is too much and is too dangerous. 

I would have rather seen them have something that closes the chains across when the water is high. As for the terrorists threat of someone blowing it up, there is a guard station up there and they could man it or have cameras. 

Either way, we lost a good fishing area that I have fished in the winter and spring for 20 years.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Chain off the traditional fishing holes but let Iran build a bomb. I do feel so much safer now.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Young and dumb, we used to walk across that spillway, when the water was slow and low. It was a great place to fish. Eisenhower and Duessen Park were always well kept, and great campgrounds.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

(The Terrorist are coming, The Terrorist are coming)!
They are coming through your doors, your walls, your woodwork, your AC vents, from under your bed, from in your closet ! 
They are coming folks, and ' We the Government ' FOR the government and 'BY the government' will make **** sure you don't forget it !

Seriously people how many more rights and freedoms are folks willing to write off because of this 12 year long BS lie called the ' War on Terror ' anyway ? What will it take ? I hope the people that continue to buy in to the big lie enjoy enslaving themselves their children and their grandchildren in their quest to conquer the 'boogieman' hiding under their beds....:slimer:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

And this will also hurt Good Times Marinas business. Maybe they will sue the city of Houston for loss revenue. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, one thing is for sure. If a Terrorist wanted to blow the dam up a chain and a couple of no trespassing signs in the way certainly isn't going to stop them is it ? I can see the headlines now 
'Terrorist Plot to blow up Lake Houston Dam foiled by a chain and a couple of signs'. 
I cant believe people actually buy in to this garbage!
I've boated below that dam for 30 years and have never even heard of a accident involving people going in to the spillway when its to dangerous .
what's next ?, what's next ?, what's next ?....


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

it's now a private fishing spot for friends & family


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Is the dam not fishable anymore?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Yort69 said:


> Well, one thing is for sure. If a Terrorist wanted to blow the dam up a chain and a couple of no trespassing signs in the way certainly isn't going to stop them is it ? I can see the headlines now
> 'Terrorist Plot to blow up Lake Houston Dam foiled by a chain and a couple of signs'.
> I cant believe people actually buy in to this garbage!
> I've boated below that dam for 30 years and have never even heard of a accident involving people going in to the spillway when its to dangerous .
> what's next ?, what's next ?, what's next ?....


LOL, this^^^^^^^^ is funny because some people (not any 2Coolers) do believe restricting access improves Security.

Access was probably restricted because National Intelligence Agencies most likely found plans to attack the Lake Houston dam in the intel the SEALs brought back from Osama Bin Laden's house. It is probably a high threat target.

Signs and chains go up for Liability reasons.

You shouldn't be out fishing, fish have rights and you could get hurt resulting in raising the cost of affordable healthcare. Just stay at home and watch "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo" re-runs.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Put in at Good times Marina back in October of 2007 after a decent amount of rainfall. The water was up and moving, but we were just going to sit on the beach and relax. Took a little boat ride up to the yellow poles and there was a boat wedged up between two of them sideways. Turns out that there was a high water rescue there earlier in the day. The water was pouring over the dam. There was no reason to get any closer than the poles given the conditions. If people would use common sense and not take unnecessary risks, then perhaps the chains and signs would not be there. Don't remember if the boaters were rescued or if they drowned, hope they made it out.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think that has been the only accident down there, in the 1970s I saw a guy get washed off the apron. He went down stream quite a ways till a boat came and picked him up and returned him to shore. There was a really good white bass run below the Lake Houston dam back in the 1970s. There were a lot of large mouth bass down there to. I saw people with stringers of 5 to 8 pound LMBS. Now you can not even walk to the dam thru the park, or by boat. I had some really good days fishing below that dam, I walked across that apron many times.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> LOL, this^^^^^^^^ is funny because some people (not any 2Coolers) do believe restricting access improves Security.
> 
> Access was probably restricted because National Intelligence Agencies most likely found plans to attack the Lake Houston dam in the intel the SEALs brought back from Osama Bin Laden's house. It is probably a high threat target.
> 
> ...


 Sure took them a long time to get that chain up considering the high risk threat and all. A really long time when you take this in to consideration...Who was that 'masked man' we never got to see anyway?
Whoops....:wink:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/2001/12/26/report-bin-laden-already-dead/


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Common sense would be the understanding that we live in a country with 360 million people in it and things happen. No amount of restrictions, laws or rights and freedoms lost is going to change that pesky little fact.
More accidents have happened on the river itself than in that spillway should we chain off the entire river as well ? How about the city sidewalks ? Kids get hurt and injured on those everyday you know. How did we make it all these years without all these restrictions ? 
I've ran that river at 100+ mph for 20 years and swam and fished in it for 15 years before that and have never gotten hurt or injured anybody. Should I and the many others like me get restrictions put on me if some land lubber decides he wants a boat and comes out and runs over somebody with it ? I think not ....
The way I figure it is when you consider the thousands upon thousands of people that have been in that spillway and made it out just fine over the years and compare that with the accidents that have happened in the spillway that you could probably count on one hand I'd say that is a pretty good track record for being a safe place to fish and people for the most part using common sense. 
Its not the peoples fault. Its their elected officials that jump at any lame reason they can to come up with more laws and restrictions without ever considering the numbers/facts and use the BS excuse that its 'for your own safety' to justify doing it along with the people who buy in to the nonsense in the first place that empowers these hacks to keep doing it. Another 12 years of this nonsense we wont be able to walk out the front door without a permit and a safety helmet and a camera pointed at us at all times.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

This just sucks so bad. Big goberment continues to take away more of our freedoms in the name of protection from muslims.


----------



## reeladdiction (Aug 23, 2011)

X2. Have fished below the dam 30 years. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

This was not the answer I wanted to hear. A buddy of mine talked me into going there in January a couple years ago and I have been going back ever since. From January through April the past 2 years I have been catching all the catfish I could handle. Last year me and my buddy went every weekend for 2 months in a row and caught 50 catfish and a handfull of crappie everytime. Very disappointed to hear this.


----------

